# milking machines from Perry's Milkers



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone used the DP50 or DP504 or DP120 from Perry's Milkers? I'm really thinking about getting a milking machine from Perry's and wanted to know other people's opinions. So far everything I have found on the internet has been positive.

I'm leaning towards the DP120 but still want to make sure I'm making the right choice.

I mainly have Nigerian Dwarf goats but I do have one Alpine Mix doe and a Boer doe.

I am currently milking 2 Nigerian Dwarfs and my Alpine. It is just taking too long to hand milk and I'm worried about getting arthritis or Carpal Tunnel from that constant repetitive movement of my hands/fingers.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you have a link?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.goatlinks.com/perrys

This is the only link they have which doesn't tell you a whole lot. I had emailed them and got their brochure.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have their brochure but I don't know where it is. I don't have one of their milkers but when I was shopping for one I talked to that guy and he really knew what he was talking about. Is the DP120 one of the bigger ones?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, that is the larger size that he sells. He says that is the best value and it appears from what I'm reading that it is easier to use. But I just want to be sure when I'm spending that kind of money.

I did do a search on the internet and came up with some old forum threads where people did own them and said they were very happy with them. But these threads were at least a couple years old.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

I think we have the 4th one on that link. We love having a milker. It works quickly and is pretty easy to use. We are replacing the inflations and tubes and starting milking again this year.


----------



## DP123 (Feb 14, 2011)

I purchased a milker from Perry's milkers about a year ago. I love it. My neighbor had one for 12 years and he has had no trouble with it. Mike Perry is a nice guy and very knowledgeable. I found him through his website. http://www.perrysmilkers.com/


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Although I love the idea of hand-milking, my hands are telling they aren't so thrilled, so I can see a milking machine in my near future, too. I think Perry's is going to get a call from me after Christmas  

Thanks everyone :clap: 

Dixie


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Have heard great thinks about Perrys Milkers, especially the customer service behind them.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I am also considering buying a milker from him. Just got to save up enough still to get one. Next month I believe we will get the DP504.I have 5 to milk and that would cut my time in half.My hands ache in the cool weather (poor circulation) and I would like the freedom to be able to leave somewhere and know my hubby can take over the milking without trouble. Mike has answered all our questions very quickly and it's reassuring knowing he stands behind his machines and so helpful with choosing the right one for our needs.I don't have a clue about the things lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a couple emails back and forth with Mike and the info I have is as follows:

The DP50 is the best for a small hobby farm milking under 10 goats. 
The bucket comes in one size only - 5 gallons (this is NOT noted on their website) 
The pump is about 16 inches long and about 12 inches wide

This is just way to big for my space and needs  great price though


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We just got our machine :leap: :stars: :clap: I got the DP504G.Set up to milk 2 goats. I will let ya'll know how it works out after I figure out how to work it lol Got to read and reread the manual


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm really interested in your report!

Jan


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

The milker is a dream come true for me.Took seconds literaly to milk.I couldn't believe it.It's easy to use.Cleaning the machine was the only thing that was somewhat time consuming but not horrible.The milk bucket is a huge 5 gallon surge bucket and heavy.Down fall there.My husband has to lift it to pour the milk in the jars.I like it overall and it saved so much time and my hands are no longer gonna ache. I'm happy with it and do recommend if anyone is interested in one to GO FOR IT!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

It wasn't difficult to operate or anything? When I start kidding out and selling kids I want to buy one of these with the money I make.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No it isn't. I ended up getting the DP120 but I thought I was going to be milking more goats than I'm milking now. The smaller ones will be just fine.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks! I'm excited to get one. I'm so bad with stuff dropping into the milk.


----------

